# Serverausfall



## Heiko (19 Juni 2006)

Liebe Forengemeinde!

Ihr habt in den letzten Tagen sicher bemerkt, dass unser Server manchmal hing und dann über einen Tag garnicht erreichbar war.
Hintergrund war ein Amok laufendes Skript, dass unseren Hauptspeicher gefressen hat.
Im Zuge der Neuinstallation des Servers (die in der Nacht zum Sonntag über die Bühne ging und eigentlich keine Probleme verursacht hätte) wurde auch der SQL-Server auf eine neue Version umgestellt.
Diese hat dann in Verbindung mit dem Forum einen Fehler erzeugt, der das Forum unbenutzbar machte.
Die Contentseiten waren derzeit auf einem Spiegelserver gehostet, der aber in Bezug auf das Forum die gleichen Macken hatte.
Den gestrigen Tag und die Nacht habe ich mit Fehlersuche in den Skripten und in der Installation verbracht, was nicht von Erfolg gekrönt war, da ja auch kein Fehler vorhanden war. Erst der hervorragende vbulletin-Support kam drauf, dass das ein grundsätzliches Problem mit der neuen MySQL-Version ist, die aufgrund eines eigentlich legalen SQL-Statements reproduzierbar Harakiri begeht.

Der Rest war eine Fingerübung (Änderung der SQL-Abfrage) und jetzt warten wir darauf, dass der DNS seine Updates vollendet.

Danke für Eure Geduld!


----------



## biggi (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Serverausfall*

Hallo Heiko, ich wende mich mit einer Bitte an Dich, ich kann seit ca. 2-3 Tagen nicht mehr die Benutzerliste und Kalender benutzen. Auch geht es nicht mehr,  wenn ich direkt auf einen Namen klicke für private Nachrichten, kommt immer, Sie haben kein Recht auf diese Seite zuzugreifen. Was soll das? Ist da bei mir was nicht in Ordnung, oder was kann ich machen. Für Deine Hilfe und Antwort wäre ich dankbar.
Gruß Biggi


----------



## technofreak (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Serverausfall*

Der Kalender ist generell z.Z  abgeschaltet. Was es mit den anderen Problemen  auf sich hat, müßte 
Heiko klären.


----------



## biggi (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Serverausfall*

Danke für die rasche Antwort, hoffentlich kann Heiko mir helfen. Denn auf Namen "klick" und private Nachrichten senden ist sehr bequem. Auch interessiert mich die Benutzerliste.
Gruß Biggi


----------



## Heiko (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Serverausfall*

Für bestimmte Funktionen gibt es mittlerweile Mindestzugehörigkeiten und Mindestanzahl an Postings.
Die Adressierung geht aber per AJAX fast automatisch und echt einfach (siehe Bild).
Wenn Du noch etwas Mitglied bleibst und Dich weiter an der Diskussion beteiligst dann hast Du Deine vermißten Funktionen auch bald wieder.


----------



## biggi (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Serverausfall*

Heiko, danke für die Antwort. Seit wann gibt es denn diese Regelung. Wieviel Beiträge muss man denn geschrieben haben, (ob sinnvoll oder nicht) und wie lange dabei sein. Bin etws überrascht, über diese Regelung.
Gruß Biggi


----------



## Heiko (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: Serverausfall*



			
				biggi schrieb:
			
		

> Heiko, danke für die Antwort. Seit wann gibt es denn diese Regelung. Wieviel Beiträge muss man denn geschrieben haben, (ob sinnvoll oder nicht) und wie lange dabei sein. Bin etws überrascht, über diese Regelung.
> Gruß Biggi


Über diese Regelung kann man streiten, wir halten sie schon für sinnvoll.
Die Kriterien sind nicht schwer zu erfüllen und wir wollen verhindern dass irgendwelche gerade angemeldeten Lurker die User dieses Forums ausspähen.


----------

